# judo ranking?



## Sam (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm talking to my cousin online, she's 17 and 3rd dan... sandan... anyway, she's probably the youngest judo sandan in the USA, and she was telling me that she wasnt sure if she deserved it - I know very little of judo except for the bits and pieces about my aunt winning the world championships in '84 and how she's following in her footsteps.

How does the ranking usually work in judo?

The way she earned her rank seemed very unusual to me - here was the conversation discussing it:

me: so, do you have belts or what? how do you rank yourself?
me: all i know is you wear a blue gi
her: sandan, i where bith colors depending on the draw it has nothing to do with rank
her: *both
me: sandan - does that mean the same in judo as it does in kenpo - 3rd black?
her: yup
me: haha you made my day - you outrank my instructor
me: i gotta be the youngest sandan in the us right now i dont know i dont think i really deserved it
me: you saying that makes me think you do
me: who is in charge of that? you have like 9 teachers
her: the guy who desiced to promote me was the USA's first olympic medalist in judo, and he promoted me personally and teared up and everything
me: how old is he
her: 60 something i think
me: so how do they decide when you move up then?
her: i dunno
me: well do you have technique lists or anything like that?
me: and certain katas that correspond with different ranks?
her: no i've never taken any tests i just win stuff


Well, that just seems strange. I don't doubt her deserving of her rank, she placed 9th in the olympics at 17,but the way she got it seems odd. Maybe thats just because of the kempo vs judo differences.

What do you think?


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 23, 2005)

Judo is a point based. ie you get promoted for winning in tournaments. It shows that you have masterd the techniques


----------



## bignick (Jan 23, 2005)

Like mj_lover said, you can promote in Judo based on tournament winnings.  You can also promote thought normal promotion test...

It is a bit odd that she's a third dan and has never tested on any katas...


----------



## The Prof (Jan 23, 2005)

It's more than odd.  In judo one's rank must come from one of the major governing bodies and there is a very strict critria.  I wonder who her instructor is and to which organization he belongs.  If it is from the USMA, then it is a rank of no validity as the USMA is not sanctioned by the Kodokan or any of the organizations authorized to award Black Belt Ranking.

A Judo 3rd Dan at seventeen does not seem possible.

Prof



			
				bignick said:
			
		

> Like mj_lover said, you can promote in Judo based on tournament winnings. You can also promote thought normal promotion test...
> 
> It is a bit odd that she's a third dan and has never tested on any katas...


----------



## Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

The Prof said:
			
		

> It's more than odd. In judo one's rank must come from one of the major governing bodies and there is a very strict critria. I wonder who her instructor is and to which organization he belongs. If it is from the USMA, then it is a rank of no validity as the USMA is not sanctioned by the Kodokan or any of the organizations authorized to award Black Belt Ranking.
> 
> A Judo 3rd Dan at seventeen does not seem possible.
> 
> Prof


Well, she's online right now, so I asked her. Her instructor is Jimmy Pedro Sr, and she belongs to USA Judo, apparently.

if the ranks come from winning tournaments then that makes it clearer, she wins a LOT.

http://www.usoc.org/11659_27539.htm
that article has a contact at USA Judo for her as well as a biography about her, and her numerous wins.

EDIT: that link is to a page on the website of the united states olympic committee - I would call that a reliable source.


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 24, 2005)

impressive! bet your proud of her!


----------



## Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

yeah of course, but I wanted to know what the prof thought and he ran away. Did I sound argumentitive/challanging?


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 26, 2005)

well, something to back the prof up is that unlike the 2 of us, he might actually have a life outside of the dojo/computer nor do i think you sounded challanging. just a little brat-ish and pushy (the last post, not the other one)


----------



## bignick (Jan 26, 2005)

what's this "outside" you speak of?


----------



## SammyB57 (Jan 28, 2005)

In Judo, you prove your techniques in competition, not in kata. Obviously, her techniques are working because she is excelling in competition. If she has the technical ability, then she gets the belt displaying it.


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 28, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> what's this "outside" you speak of?


 some sort of big place where not everyone does martial arts, i think...


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

mj_lover said:
			
		

> some sort of big place where not everyone does martial arts, i think...


 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*runs screaming out of her house*


----------



## SammyB57 (Jan 28, 2005)

Your cousin is featured in page 8 and 10 of GRAPPLING magazine, February 2005 edition. You should buy one for memoribilia sake. I wish I could be in there!


----------



## Sam (Jan 29, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> Your cousin is featured in page 8 and 10 of GRAPPLING magazine, February 2005 edition. You should buy one for memoribilia sake. I wish I could be in there!


if I bought every magazine that had her in it I'd be broke.
lol
how do you know that she's in it? that's slightly strange.


----------



## SammyB57 (Jan 29, 2005)

Because I'm a subscriber....

and there can't be that many 17 year old Judoka's who placed 9th in the olympics.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Feb 27, 2005)

A 17 year old sandan is remarkable considering they don't even have them in Japan.


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2005)

They don't have sandan's in japan? or 17 year olds? or 17 year old sandans?


----------



## Kevdak (Jul 3, 2007)

The Prof said:


> A Judo 3rd Dan at seventeen does not seem possible.
> Prof



I thought they held you at purple untill you turned 16 and then be promoted to brown then 1st dan then 2 years min at 1st dan untill you can be tested for 2nd dan?


----------

